
Show HN: Detect Cloudflare (for Firefox) - photon-torpedo
https://github.com/traktofon/cf-detect
======
photon-torpedo
Author here. In the discussion thread about the cloudbleed bug, it was
mentioned that there is a Cloudflare detector add-on for Chrome (at
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/claire/fgbpcgddpmj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/claire/fgbpcgddpmjmamlibbaobboigaijnmkl)).
Since I couldn't find something similar for Firefox, I wrote one myself. While
my add-on is waiting for review at Mozilla, it can be installed manually from
the sources on github.

------
bbcbasic
Could morph into detect hacked, whereby you maintain a list of sites where it
is a good idea to change your password. E.g. Dropbox recently.

------
vanous
Great idea, thanks! Probably it has a bug as it doesn't detect the cf-...
headers for me yet.

